# Crossover Settings On My Receiver



## robert88 (May 4, 2010)

I have a 6.1 satellite home theatre system. The center speaker has 4 3-5/8" woofers with a 7/8" tweeter. The fronts and surrounds have 2 3-5/8" woofers with a 7/8" tweeter. All speakers have a response of 80Hz-20kHz. I am using a 12" sub that has a response of 30 Hz to 180 Hz. On the subwoofer i have the LFE switch turned to on allowing my receiver to be in full control of the crossover frequency on my speakers and the upper bass output on my subwoofer. I have the crossover knob on the back of the sub turned all the way up to 180 Hz. My speakers are set to small on my receiver. I have the crossover frequency set at 80 Hz for all my speakers and the subwoofer LFE high cut is set at 100 Hz. Do you guys think that this is set ok? Should i make any tweaks with the settings? I would appreciate any feedback. I am a newbie to all this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi First of all Welcome aboard the Shack,

I'm a bit suspect that your speakers can actually go down to 80Hz given the driver size. Your center may be the only one that can. I think running your mains and center at 100Hz for the crossover may give you better results. As for the sub if your receiver is handling the crossover settings setting the subs filter to the highest setting will be the best. I am a bit confuse by your statement that your sub has a high cut and a crossover? Can you clarify please.


----------



## robert88 (May 4, 2010)

Hi First of all Welcome aboard the Shack,

I'm a bit suspect that your speakers can actually go down to 80Hz given the driver size. Your center may be the only one that can. I think running your mains and center at 100Hz for the crossover may give you better results. As for the sub if your receiver is handling the crossover settings setting the subs filter to the highest setting will be the best. I am a bit confuse by your statement that your sub has a high cut and a crossover? Can you clarify please.[/QUOTE

The receiver has a LFE high cut filter setting for the subwoofer that lets you select the cut off frequency of the LFE channel. The LFE high cut filter goes from 40Hz to 200Hz. You think i should try raising the crossover frequency on all the speakers from 80Hz to 100Hz and set the LFE high cut to maximum 200Hz? The sub just goes to 180Hz. I can set it to 180Hz on my receiver. Thanks for the welcome Tony


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, set the subs crossover on the back of the sub to as high as it will go and set the receivers crossover to 100Hz for all channels. I think you will get the best results with that setting.


----------



## robert88 (May 4, 2010)

Yes, set the subs crossover on the back of the sub to as high as it will go and set the receivers crossover to 100Hz for all channels. I think you will get the best results with that setting.

Ok i am going to try that out. Yeah i put the crossover on the back of the sub as high as it will go at 180Hz. You did mean setting the cut off frequency LFE channel in the receiver at 100Hz along with all speakers right? I am a newbie at this so bare with me. Thanks for your help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

robert88 said:


> You did mean setting the cut off frequency LFE channel in the receiver at 100Hz along with all speakers right? I am a newbie at this so bare with me. Thanks for your help


Yup :T No problem


----------

